# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups >  New dedicated pages for mtDNA haplogroups

## Maciamo

If you are following Eupedia on Facebook or Twitter, you will have noticed that I have been working for the last 6 weeks of so on writing pages for European mitochondrial haplogroups. I haven't quite finished yet. Haplogroups I, U2 and U3 should follow soon. Here is the list of the new pages:


Haplogroup H
Haplogroup JHaplogroup KHaplogroup THaplogroup U4Haplogroup U5Haplogroup VHaplogroup WHaplogroup X

----------


## dodona

Thank you!

----------


## Sile

> If you are following Eupedia on Facebook or Twitter, you will have noticed that I have been working for the last 6 weeks of so on writing pages for European mitochondrial haplogroups. I haven't quite finished yet. Haplogroups I, U2 and U3 should follow soon. Here is the list of the new pages:
> 
> 
> Haplogroup H
> Haplogroup JHaplogroup KHaplogroup THaplogroup U4Haplogroup U5Haplogroup VHaplogroup WHaplogroup X


thanks

With the release of mtdna tree #16 two days ago, you already need to refresh your sites above (example, H has gone up another 20 to number H100 ). There is 1259 extra mtdna markers in this new release.

----------


## Maciamo

> thanks
> 
> With the release of mtdna tree #16 two days ago, you already need to refresh your sites above (example, H has gone up another 20 to number H100 ). There is 1259 extra mtdna markers in this new release.


I know. The timing wasn't very good.  :Sad:

----------


## khufu

DE Daughters

Thank you require more research

----------

